# Virgin Money Giving London Marathon 2016



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

A few of my work colleagues have signed up to do the Virgin Money London Marathon this year and I crazily agreed to join them. I was lucky enough to secure a place through a charity instead of entering the ballot.

Running is not something I enjoy and I'm really not very fit at all. It's going to be really hard but it's something really cool to achieve and also through my pain I hope you raise some money for my chosen charity.

I'm raising money for Whizz-Kidz (http://www.whizz-kidz.org.uk). Whizz-Kidz sets disabled children free to reach their true potential and live their lives to the full. They provide mobility equipment to give kids the chance to be independent. But the wheelchair is just the start! They also run youth groups, wheelchair skills training residential camps and work placements, allowing young disabled people to gain skills, make friends and become confident wheelchair users.

As part of my training I successfully completed a 10k race in London a few weeks ago called the Winter Run 10k. I managed a time of 1h 14m 44s which was just over 5 minutes faster than I had hoped. Y first ever race! Next month I am entering my first ever half marathon in bath and I'm aiming for a time around 2h 30m.

I'll try and keep you all updated on my progress. Below is a link for my sponsorship page. Remember all of the money I raise will go directly to Whizz Kidz and if you are a UK tax payer, you can also include gift aid which increases your donation further. Please donate whatever you can, if everyone gave me a £1 I would blow my £1700 goal away!

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/ChrisJeffrey

Thanks everyone


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No one wants to help then? 

I have my first half marathon in a couple of week, 13 days in fact. Really not looking forward to it.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Donated! I hate running as much as you, did a half marathon walk and that was bad enough, so best of luck!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks  

My wife was quite surprised when I said I don't like running and I've signed up for the LM.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I've just sponsored you Chris. 

Keep up the good work and put some training in!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for those that have sponsored me already. I really appreciate it. Whizz kids is an awesome charity.

I'm now hear at the Bath Half Marathon ready to attempt my first half marathon. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Best of luck


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks 

I made it! 2 hours 51 minutes. By far not the fastest time but it's still a time! So pleased with myself. Never thought I'd make it. 

6 weeks until the London Marathon!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I did it! 

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr

Thank you so much for all of your support and sponsorship over the last few months.

6:16:36 was my time, not quite as fast as I wanted but I'm still so proud that I was able to do it. When I signed up for this in October I never thought I would actually make it. But here I am 6 months later with a medal and a t-shirt to prove I could. If I can do it anyone can!

There is still time to sponsor me. I'm so close to my £1700 goal now. I know I've asked a lot of you but if you can help that would be amazing!

www.virginmoneygiving.com/ChrisJeffrey

Thanks guys!

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------

